# Someone with a thunderbolt test this for me please



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Preferably with 2.3 and 4.0 if possible. Just need to make sure I didn't break any support with a variety of devices before I release a new update of my signal app. Thanks! Also if anything appears weird, I would be grateful for a logcat (you can dump it out via adb -f debugfile.txt -d logcat signal )

http://rootzwiki.com...20#entry1142002


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I tried it on various ICS roms (stock and custom), and it worked perfectly. I gave it a try on an AOSP gingerbread rom, (android 2.3.7) and was unable to get any readings, most likely because of the hacks done to get data on AOSP roms for the bolt that are different than HTC Sense. As I'm having computer issues ATM, I'm unsure of how to go about getting those specific logs of your app... but would like to help.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

No need for logs if you download the most recent dev version I put up. It has the info at the bottom of the screen under "debug info." same url to get it if you're running an older version. Thanks a bunch though as you're the only one to come forward to help when I posted this (was feeling let down by the community before that, lol). I needed some gingerbread results badly.

Mostly just need a screenshot then if you use the new app (though might need two if it all wont fit (working on giving the ability to remove info that one doesnt need to see). I'm also adding in relative measures for readings next. Those will show percentages next to the signal to give an easier idea of how good a reading is.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm unsure about the debug information you mentioned, as I don't see that at the bottom of the screen, but I'm now using version 1.1.3 of the app. I checked the market to check the current version number. On the same AOSP (2.3.7) rom I mentioned earlier. CDMA only seems to read/display without issue:









My CDMA/LTE seems a bit strange though (on 4G). I read in your application OP about RSSI and RSRQ being signal metrics that were unavailable on PRE-ICS OEM devices, but am unsure how accurate the readings I see are in the pic below...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

The 5db thing that shows there is sometimes on certain devices. That's actually used to show how many bars there are for LTE, but nothing else. Unfortunately nothing else shows otherwise.

I didn't update the version number yet, but it should give a dump of some info below all the other info, not sure though why you're not seeing it. Did you redownload it from http://codingcreatio...nalInfo-dev.apk ?

I did like a huge overhaul of the app itself codebase wise to make it more than just a simple hack to get data to the screen. Basically making it so I can extend more features to it so I was unsure how it was going to work on every device with that many changes. I can test in emulators and the few devices I own, but some devices completely ignore how the API should be how Android coded things so anything is possible for breakage.

Thanks again though.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I understand what you meant by dev. version now, I redownloaded from the OP of the application thread, but must've had the wrong link. I see the debug info now. These are what you need then:

3G








4G


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> I understand what you meant by dev. version now, I redownloaded from the OP of the application thread, but must've had the wrong link. I see the debug info now. These are what you need then:


Awesome! Just what I needed. Looks like all the info (that's possible to display) is showing.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Just wanted to say Hi. I used to chat with u guyz about my tbolt all the time.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Just wanted to say Hi. I used to chat with u guyz about my tbolt all the time.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


Oh hi. Feel free to test on other devices as well (like if you're really using a razr hd). I don't know anyone with a moto device, so past some tests a few forum people did for me when I initially released this app, I haven't had any real testing done for the updates this past week on one.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

recDNA said:


> Just wanted to say Hi. I used to chat with u guyz about my tbolt all the time.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


Hello Moto! Lol. Yeah, nice seeing you around again rec, I remember talking to you in the forums quite a few times. I hope you're enjoying your RAZR HD.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Hello Moto! Lol. Yeah, nice seeing you around again rec, I remember talking to you in the forums quite a few times. I hope you're enjoying your RAZR HD.


 It works so well it's boring. I miss the thrill of flashing a new rom every week. Had no idea how lucky we were. What a good time.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

